# La frialdad de Rusia al recibir a Macron en Moscú que no deja indiferente a nadie



## Alvaro de Bazan (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Dmtry (7 Feb 2022)

Dos hostias le tenía que haber dado.


----------



## lokeno100 (7 Feb 2022)

¿Es esto una maña señal?

saludos


----------



## Claudio de la Rosa (7 Feb 2022)

El presidente de Russia y el de Francia hablando en inglés entre ellos.


----------



## noseyo (7 Feb 2022)

El maricon con bozal luego a mamar pollas negros cuando se cansa del cabestro que tiene por mujer , se tiene que descojonar el Putin


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Feb 2022)

Sit down please Maricron. Y el otro obedece como buen perrito amaestrado.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (7 Feb 2022)

Es ruso que coño esperáis?


----------



## Dr.Nick (7 Feb 2022)

Joder tanto costaba decir "Kak dela"?


----------



## secuestrado (7 Feb 2022)

En Rusia es que suele hacer frío.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

Intereses comunes es lo que decide alianzas internacionales.

No simpatias personales.


----------



## Kalevala (7 Feb 2022)

La frase “mantener las distancias” lleva a la literalidad.


----------



## inteño (7 Feb 2022)

Pero si le ha puesto una mesa bien amplia para mantener la distancia asocial, que sabe que Macron es muy covidiano.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (7 Feb 2022)

Vladimir debería haberle ajusticiado con un Osoto gari frente a las camaras


----------



## Wein (7 Feb 2022)

Pues ya está todo resuelto, esa es la gran jugada de Putin. no ser simpatico con Macron. Ya se pueden quedar safisfechos los folla putin

Ajedrez.


----------



## cerilloprieto (7 Feb 2022)

Ha hecho bien, yo tampoco me hubiese acercado a menos. Y le hubiera exigido además, una mascarilla en el culo, no vaya a ser que los viruses del SIDA les dé por salir de paseo. La silla supongo que la habrá mandado quemar.


----------



## Cimoc (7 Feb 2022)

Lo primero que ha pensado Vladimir nada más verle "donde irá el puto payaso este con el bozal puesto".


----------



## Plvs Vltra (7 Feb 2022)

Sientate, que quieres Maricron?


----------



## Mabuse (7 Feb 2022)

Claudio de la Rosa dijo:


> El presidente de Russia y el de Francia hablando en inglés entre ellos.



Curioso, es imposible que no sepa hablar francés, posiblemente mejor que Macron.


----------



## BeninExpress (7 Feb 2022)

Puto enano follaviejas. Deberían envenenarlo. Media Francia lo celebraría.


----------



## Discordante (7 Feb 2022)

"Rusia quiere cooperar con Europa", todo el dia diciendo que quiere ser un socio principal, que hay que construir eurasia y mira como trata a uno de los pocos que se ha enfrentado a EEUU en el tema de Ucrania y ha tratado de poner la prioridad "europea" (Francesa, de algunas elites, realmente pero mas alineada con Europa que la de EEUU por mucho).

Mientras Putin y Rusia actuen asi lo mejor que se puede hacer con ellos es limitar las relaciones y buscar otros socios. Hasta que no sean un pais serio no se les puede tomar en serio.


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Dos hostias le tenía que haber dado.


----------



## explorador (7 Feb 2022)

Alvaro de Bazan dijo:


>



“Confianzas conmigo ni una, siéntate ahí y ni te me acerques”


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Feb 2022)

Joder.... Qué situación y puesta en escena tan humillante para el gabacho.....


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 Feb 2022)

papelón que los amos le han hecho hacer a Macron


----------



## Ursur (7 Feb 2022)

Y si me pega algún virus de esos afrancesado?

Paso. Que se siente en la otra punta


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Feb 2022)

Al traductor no le dan ni una silla. debe ser costumbre ya que a la buenorra que va con merkel tampoco se la dan.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Feb 2022)

Si os pensáis que es todo casualidad...


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

Siempre ha habido distancia entre el mundo anglosajon y francia.

Y ahora la prensa occidental anglodominante aprovecha para meter cizaña.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (7 Feb 2022)

La GRANDEUR FRANCESA


Desde que se murió Napoleón aún viven de sus rentas


----------



## El Exterminador (7 Feb 2022)

No querrá pillar el maricrovid


----------



## tumbito (7 Feb 2022)

Yo saco otra lectura: La UE sabe que USA es un imperio en decadencia y los rusos son nuestros vecinos y mandan a Macron para marcar distancias con USA.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> "Rusia quiere cooperar con Europa", todo el dia diciendo que quiere ser un socio principal, que hay que construir eurasia y mira como trata a uno de los pocos que se ha enfrentado a EEUU en el tema de Ucrania y ha tratado de poner la prioridad "europea" (Francesa, de algunas elites, realmente pero mas alineada con Europa que la de EEUU por mucho).
> 
> Mientras Putin y Rusia actuen asi lo mejor que se puede hacer con ellos es limitar las relaciones y buscar otros socios. Hasta que no sean un pais serio no se les puede tomar en serio.



Muy buena tu apreciación.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Feb 2022)

tumbito dijo:


> Yo saco otra lectura: La UE sabe que USA es un imperio en decadencia y los rusos son nuestros vecinos y mandan a Macron para marcar distancias con USA.



Lo raro es que Putin no lo reciba con algo más de calidez, siendo como tú dices que Macron no parece estar en la línea de USA.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Feb 2022)

tumbito dijo:


> Yo saco otra lectura: La UE sabe que USA es un imperio en decadencia y los rusos son nuestros vecinos y mandan a Macron para marcar distancias con USA.





Si usa está en decadencia ,como está la UE ?


----------



## ChortiHunter (7 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Dos hostias le tenía que haber dado.



¿Quién a quién?


----------



## Pabloom (7 Feb 2022)

Qué es eso que está detrás de Maricrón? Parece un travelo.


----------



## Miomio (7 Feb 2022)

Alvaro de Bazan dijo:


>



Ha dado la sensación de que ha hecho el amago de quitarse la mascarilla al ver al otro pero luego se lo ha pensado mejor.


----------



## John Connor (7 Feb 2022)

Que saque a la peluquera rusa del otro hilo, verás qué risas.


----------



## Miomio (7 Feb 2022)

Cimoc dijo:


> Lo primero que ha pensado Vladimir nada más verle "donde irá el puto payaso este con el bozal puesto".



De hecho macrón empezó a quitársela nada más verlo y luego recobró sus sentidos y volvió a ser el mismo


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (7 Feb 2022)

Please take a seat, hubiera sido más correcto


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Feb 2022)

A mi se me escapa alguna cosa...

Es evidente que la situación es muy humillante para Macrón... Pero estas cosas de protocolo se pactan siempre antes del encuentro de los líderes de sus respectivos países... ¿ Francia a la desesperada ??? No entiendo... O la cosa está caliente de verdad... En fin... No acabo de comprender cómo Francia ha tragado con esa imagen tan grotesca, que era evidente de partida...


----------



## Al-paquia (7 Feb 2022)

Claudio de la Rosa dijo:


> El presidente de Russia y el de Francia hablando en inglés entre ellos.



Para lo que ha quedado Rusia despues de 80 años de comunismo.

De todas formas será para hacer el paripé en los medios, no creo que putin sea tan paleto.


----------



## lokeno100 (7 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Para lo que ha quedado Rusia despues de 80 años de comunismo.
> 
> De todas formas será para hacer el paripé en los medios, no creo que putin sea tan paleto.



Al paquia ve comprando pastillas de yodo, que ya queda poco.

saludos.


----------



## parcifal (7 Feb 2022)

Joer, suerte que la sala resuena pq con el peaso mesa y la mascarilla como para entenderse.


----------



## CoviChan (7 Feb 2022)

No hay mayor desprecio que no hacer aprecio


----------



## Al-paquia (7 Feb 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Al paquia ve comprando pastillas de yodo, que ya queda poco.
> 
> saludos.



Ya me las he tomado, ahora que se den prisa. Un par de nukes sobre las principales ciudades y nos quedamos agusticos.


----------



## El Fenomeno (7 Feb 2022)

A pesar de lo que parezca Francia y Rusia tienen el interes comun de reducir la influencia anglosajona en Europa. Son socios de verdad. Luego puedes ver mucho colegueo entre Xi y Putin pero la realidad es que China aspira a crecer en Siberia Oriental. Nada es lo que parece.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Feb 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿Es esto una maña señal?
> 
> saludos



Creo que es en moscu, no zaragoza...


----------



## gargamelix (7 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Lo raro es que Putin no lo reciba con algo más de calidez, siendo como tú dices que Macron no parece estar en la línea de USA.



Yo creo que un té en casa de Putin no se lo toma ni su hija.


----------



## CocoVin (7 Feb 2022)

Tremenda mesa! Un poco mas y hacen videollamada


----------



## pepetemete (7 Feb 2022)

El simbolismo es muy claro.
Hay una distancia insalvable con este interlocutor.
El desprecio hacia Macron por parte de Putin es muy claro.
Putin conoce de primera mano el plan covidiano y los planes de las ratas propietarios de Macron, Sanchez y cia, por eso lo de la distancia y ni siquiera un apretón de manos o saludo más o menos cordial.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> "Rusia quiere cooperar con Europa", todo el dia diciendo que quiere ser un socio principal, que hay que construir eurasia y mira como trata a uno de los pocos que se ha enfrentado a EEUU en el tema de Ucrania y ha tratado de poner la prioridad "europea" (Francesa, de algunas elites, realmente pero mas alineada con Europa que la de EEUU por mucho).
> 
> Mientras Putin y Rusia actuen asi lo mejor que se puede hacer con ellos es limitar las relaciones y buscar otros socios. Hasta que no sean un pais serio no se les puede tomar en serio.



pero no ves el covidiotismo que se gasta el MARICRON ?
igual Putin ha acomodado la estancia en base a la DISTANCIA SOCIAL
para tranquilizarlo


----------



## torre01 (7 Feb 2022)

Pero si el techo de la habitación es alto como los platós de TV.

Putin no se fía de que le pueda traer un regalo sorpresa en forma de microorganismo.


----------



## explorador (7 Feb 2022)

El intercambio de mensajes van calentándose y cada vez mas belicistas




*El presidente estadounidense Biden dijo que la OTAN está lista para responder si Rusia invade Ucrania.*
Biden: "Si Rusia invade (Ucrania), significa que tanques y soldados cruzan la frontera con Ucrania, Nord Stream 2 ya no existirá, le pondremos fin".


hay para todos


----------



## latostat (7 Feb 2022)

Pongo dos fotos de Putin en en esa mesa con líderes con los que guarda buena sintonía como Orban y Rohuani a los que también está haciendo un feo según esta propaganda. Mucho cuidado con la propaganda de ambos mandos que la estamos comiendo a paladas.

Rohuani:











Orban (adjunta)


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2022)

explorador dijo:


> “Confianzas conmigo ni una, siéntate ahí y ni te me acerques”



Los rusos saben que es una rata globalista que está exterminando a su propio pueblo, deben de sentir mucho asco por este gerontofílico marica.


----------



## Lmpd_01 (7 Feb 2022)

Cuando en el instituto tenias que ir a hablar con el director por liarla


----------



## explorador (7 Feb 2022)

El desprecio no fue solo en la distancia física


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (7 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Si usa está en decadencia ,como está la UE ?



la UE es un cuento .. muy bonito pero un cuento.


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Feb 2022)

se pusieron a hablar de cuántas chavalas parisinas les va a enviar para amenizar las noches de invierno


----------



## chemarin (7 Feb 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Vladimir debería haberle ajusticiado con un Osoto gari frente a las camaras



Seguido de luxación y rotura de codo, y estrangulamiento final.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (7 Feb 2022)

Parece ser que con Sarkozy también tuvo un encuentro y le dejó en estado de shock


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Feb 2022)

La situación no es como para darse abrazos, peor habría recibido al alemán , inglés o a PERRITO SÁNCHEZ!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## claudiofp (7 Feb 2022)

Si se pone más lejos de la mesa no lo ve


----------



## chemarin (7 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> "Rusia quiere cooperar con Europa", todo el dia diciendo que quiere ser un socio principal, que hay que construir eurasia y mira como trata a uno de los pocos que se ha enfrentado a EEUU en el tema de Ucrania y ha tratado de poner la prioridad "europea" (Francesa, de algunas elites, realmente pero mas alineada con Europa que la de EEUU por mucho).
> 
> Mientras Putin y Rusia actuen asi lo mejor que se puede hacer con ellos es limitar las relaciones y buscar otros socios. Hasta que no sean un pais serio no se les puede tomar en serio.



Y esto lo dices Doritos en mano y jugando a la play. Seguro que te informan desde Langley de todo lo que se cuece en las relaciones franco-rusas.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

latostat dijo:


> Pongo dos fotos de Putin en en esa mesa con líderes con los que guarda buena sintonía como Orban y Rohuani a los que también está haciendo un feo según esta propaganda. Mucho cuidado con la propaganda de ambos mandos que la estamos comiendo a paladas.
> 
> Rohuani:
> 
> ...



En efecto es una lectura occidental.

Aunque la simpatia fuera cero, tienen motivos de sobra ambos para respetarse mutuamente.

Ambos dirigen estados nucelares con potencia suficiente para autodestruirse en una MAD.


----------



## Fargo (7 Feb 2022)

Si Putin lo manda a Siberia nos hace un favor a todos.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (7 Feb 2022)

[QUO


Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A mi se me escapa alguna cosa...
> 
> Es evidente que la situación es muy humillante para Macrón... Pero estas cosas de protocolo se pactan siempre antes del encuentro de los líderes de sus respectivos países... ¿ Francia a la desesperada ??? No entiendo... O la cosa está caliente de verdad... En fin... No acabo de comprender cómo Francia ha tragado con esa imagen tan grotesca, que era evidente de partida...



Si esta claro que los acuerdos de Paz no están saliendo bien .... no ha habido apretón de manos ? 

¿por que beso en los morros ya ni hablamos?


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Feb 2022)

Vaya pedazo de mesa. Hay cogen un monton de cosacos borrachos


----------



## celebro (7 Feb 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Sientate, que quieres Maricron?



Lo suyo seria ponerle un flotador en la silla para que se siente sin dolor,pero sin mencionarlo ,diplomaticamente.


----------



## explorador (7 Feb 2022)

Otro día como hoy y ya la tenemos liada, ha aumentado el lenguaje bélico por todos los lados


----------



## celebro (7 Feb 2022)

Que la Merkel es perrrofobica y por eso lo hizo con el Maricron no lo hizo por que igual viola al perro.


----------



## Discordante (7 Feb 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Otro día como hoy y ya la tenemos liada, ha aumentado el lenguaje bélico por todos los lados



La OTAN es un tratado de activacion defensiva, de hecho se ha activado muy pocas veces y lo normal es que incluso en casos de defensa haya bastantes problemas para aglutinar el voto. 

O a Putin le ha escrito el discurso un becario que no sea leido ni las bases de la OTAN o habla para los borregos habituales que tragan con todo.


----------



## Cathar (7 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> La GRANDEUR FRANCESA
> 
> 
> Desde que se murió Napoleón aún viven de sus rentas



Pero aún les quedan más que a nosotros...


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Feb 2022)

latostat dijo:


> Pongo dos fotos de Putin en en esa mesa con líderes con los que guarda buena sintonía como Orban y Rohuani a los que también está haciendo un feo según esta propaganda. Mucho cuidado con la propaganda de ambos mandos que la estamos comiendo a paladas.
> 
> Rohuani:
> 
> ...



Sí, pero luego ves las declaraciones de la rueda de prensa posterior, y se te caen los palos del sombrajo.
¿Leíste las declaraciones de Putin?
¿Notas el tono encabronado?


----------



## Roberto Malone (7 Feb 2022)

¿Lo de la mesa será por protocolo Covid o protocolo a secas?.

Aún recuerdo cuando Jose Mari fue a visitarlo una vez dejado el cargo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Joder tanto costaba decir "Kak dela"?



¿Hablas ruski, tovarich?


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Feb 2022)

Que frio Mr. KGB con el presidente de la nacion esa que le ayudo a matar nazis jijijiji.

Ademas, de donde cree que salio toda la teoria comunista con la que montaron el imperio sovietico? De la izquierda hegeliana?


----------



## explorador (7 Feb 2022)

que tenga cuidado Macron, que a los japoneses les salía la risita nerviosa por no llorar


----------



## Mabuse (7 Feb 2022)

Extraño, los rusos solían apreciar el francés, especialmente los oficiales.


----------



## Roedr (7 Feb 2022)

jajaja


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (7 Feb 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Que frio Mr. KGB con el presidente de la nacion esa que le ayudo a matar nazis jijijiji.
> 
> Ademas, de donde cree que salio toda la teoria comunista con la que montaron el imperio sovietico? De la izquierda hegeliana?



Bueno en realidad fue en Alemania donde formaron a Lenin y luego lo mandaron a Rusia .
si la dialectica hegeliana fue base a marx y a muchos otros . 
pero la hugada fue de alemania


----------



## silverwindow (7 Feb 2022)

Pasame la sal,Macron


----------



## Dr88 (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Dr88 (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## GatoAzul (7 Feb 2022)

¿Resultado de la reunión? se verá en unos diez días.


----------



## SOY (7 Feb 2022)

A las ratas hay que tratarlas con sumo cuidado... pues transmiten muchas enfermedades.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Anka Motz (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Roedr (7 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A mi se me escapa alguna cosa...
> 
> Es evidente que la situación es muy humillante para Macrón... Pero estas cosas de protocolo se pactan siempre antes del encuentro de los líderes de sus respectivos países... ¿ Francia a la desesperada ??? No entiendo... O la cosa está caliente de verdad... En fin... No acabo de comprender cómo Francia ha tragado con esa imagen tan grotesca, que era evidente de partida...



Imagino que encerrona. No creo que hubiera accedido a ser tratado así a sabiendas. Yo fascinado, ojalá hubiera aprovechado Putin para aguillotinarlo.

Ahora bien, si lo pensáis bien, ¿acaso no es lógico?. Desde la perspectiva rusa, Putin está sopesando jugarse su reinado y la vida de miles de jóvenes rusos. Normal que no esté para muchas hipocresías. De hecho si entra en guerra a lo mejor se arrepiente de no haberse cargado a Macron ahí mismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Feb 2022)

a Putin se le ve tenso , sentado hacia adelante , con una responsabilidad enorme, porque está intentando suavizar la postura radical de los militares rusos y chinos , que si por ellos fuese finalizarían la guerra de Siria y todas las demás que provocan los " occidentales " , a hostias.


----------



## Roedr (8 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a Putin se le ve tenso , sentado hacia adelante , con una responsabilidad enorme, porque está intentando suavizar la postura radical de los militares rusos y chinos , que si por ellos fuese finalizarían la guerra de Siria y todas las demás que provocan los " occidentales " , a hostias.



Putin se juega su reinado en este envite. Tiene muchas cartas perdedoras que tiene que compensar con su astucia y arrojo.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Feb 2022)

Esta amenazando con una guerra nuclear?o es cosa mia...


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Feb 2022)

Estoy completamente seguro que habrá guerra y Putin lo sabe porque los espías rusos lo saben todo.

Precisamente eligieron al decrépito y corrupto Biden, con un pie en la tumba , para que firme el inicio de la tercera guerra mundial.

Lo que no tengo claro es donde encaja en coronavirus y la vacuna en toda esta trama .








El primer ministro del Reino Unido Neville Chamberlain recibido con alegría por Adolf *Hitler* al principio de una *reunión* el 24 de septiembre de 1938, donde Adolf exigió la anexión inmediata de los territorios checos fronterizos. 









Política de apaciguamiento - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## FROM HELL (8 Feb 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Bueno en realidad fue en Alemania donde formaron a Lenin y luego lo mandaron a Rusia .
> si la dialectica hegeliana fue base a marx y a muchos otros .
> pero la hugada fue de alemania



Claro, pero el paso del idealismo aleman al materialismo marxista no es posible sin toda la basurilla que marx le añadio del industrialismo frances y que por supuesto interpreto a su puta bola.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Feb 2022)

¿Qué tal lleváis los Voxrrachos follaPUTIN que Vox haya puesto el culo al OTANATO para la guerra contra Rusia?


----------



## FROM HELL (8 Feb 2022)

Y donde he dicho yo que el partido de Putin sea el comunista?


----------



## SanRu (8 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Estoy completamente seguro que habrá guerra y Putin lo sabe porque los espías rusos lo saben todo.
> 
> Precisamente eligieron al decrépito y corrupto Biden, con un pie en la tumba , para que firme el inicio de la tercera guerra mundial.
> 
> ...



Pero según la última película de netflix, chamberlaim sabía que Hitler le engañaba pero prefirió hundir su reputación para la posteridad si lograba el verdadera objetivo: que todos vieran lo malvado que era Hitler y que todos en le futuros se unieran contra él. TODO UN HEROE.


----------



## Anka Motz (8 Feb 2022)

explorador dijo:


> que tenga cuidado Macron, que a los japoneses les salía la risita nerviosa por no llorar



Bueno el chucho es un Akita inu.
Japonés como ellos...


----------



## Maddie (8 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Si usa está en decadencia ,como está la UE ?



La UE está muerta, es un pito Frankestein que no ha beneficiado a nadie excepto a Alemania, el problema es que es muy difícil dejarla caer.

A mí me parece bien que se le trate a Maricron como lo que es, un lacayo del NWO. Ojalá en Francia también le dieran el mismo trato luego de declarar que quiere joder a sus ciudadanos no alineados con sus políticas represivas.


----------



## FROM HELL (8 Feb 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Pero según la última película de netflix, chamberlaim sabía que Hitler le engañaba pero prefirió hundir su reputación para la posteridad si lograba el verdadera objetivo: que todos vieran lo malvado que era Hitler y que todos en le futuros se unieran contra él. TODO UN HEROE.



¿En serio? 

Lo que les "engaño" es que el partido nazi era un partido socialista y que los discursos de Hitler te los firmaban todos los gobernantes de la epoca con sangre.


----------



## Teuro (8 Feb 2022)

Claudio de la Rosa dijo:


> El presidente de Russia y el de Francia hablando en inglés entre ellos.



Me da a mi que ninguno de los dos es un experto en inglés. Chapurrean el saludo y poco más.


----------



## Teuro (8 Feb 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Curioso, es imposible que no sepa hablar francés, posiblemente mejor que Macron.



Creo que no habla francés, lo que si domina es el alemán puesto que trabajó en la DDR.


----------



## Teuro (8 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> La GRANDEUR FRANCESA
> 
> 
> Desde que se murió Napoleón aún viven de sus rentas



Los franceses son los únicos que han tomado Moscú, los nazis no llegaron.


----------



## CommiePig (8 Feb 2022)

Komanche O_o dijo:


> ¿Qué tal lleváis los Voxrrachos follaPUTIN que Vox haya puesto el culo al OTANATO para la guerra contra Rusia?



chato es la mugre marxista, la que esta arrodillada ante un Zar Cristiano

yo encantado

dicho esto, putin es un déspota totalitario amigo de china...un mierdas


----------



## CommiePig (8 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los franceses son los únicos que han tomado Moscú, los nazis no llegaron.



la malo fue como se marcharon...

y los que no llegaron


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Feb 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> chato es la mugre marxista, la que esta arrodillada ante un Zar Cristiano
> 
> yo encantado
> 
> dicho esto, putin es un déspota totalitario amigo de china...un mierdas



Bibaejjpaña, pero el OTANATO más.....


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Feb 2022)

__





"¿Quieres una guerra entre Rusia y Francia? Eso es exactamente lo que ocurriría si Ucrania se une a la OTAN" Putin


https://www.rt.com/russia/548600-putin-macron-nato-war-crimea/ Por abreviar toda la cizaña que lleva metiendo desde hace meses el mundo anglasajón en europa continental.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (8 Feb 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> A pesar de lo que parezca Francia y Rusia tienen el interes comun de reducir la influencia anglosajona en Europa. Son socios de verdad. Luego puedes ver mucho colegueo entre Xi y Putin pero la realidad es que China aspira a crecer en Siberia Oriental. Nada es lo que parece.



No lo es, de hecho si estuviéramos en el siglo XIX tendría toda la lógica del mundo que China invadiera Siberia, es un territorio rico en recursos y desaprovechado poblacionalmiente y China haría sin duda mejor uso de Siberia de la que hace ahora mismo Rusia. Es como le paso a México con EEUU. Lo que frena eso es que los rusos tienen Nukes y ambos tienen al enemigo de EEUU.


----------



## CommiePig (8 Feb 2022)

la época de entendimiento entre putin y trump


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Feb 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Pero según la última película de netflix, chamberlaim sabía que Hitler le engañaba pero prefirió hundir su reputación para la posteridad si lograba el verdadera objetivo: que todos vieran lo malvado que era Hitler y que todos en le futuros se unieran contra él. TODO UN HEROE.




si ! el relato de las pelis y los documentales es tan rocambolesco que da risa. 

Lo que es increíble que patrañas que se desmontan por poco que uno investigue , a la borregada le cuele . 


Los mismos de siempre han montado guerras en todas las generaciones y no vamos a ser nosotros la primera que se libre.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (8 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los franceses son los únicos que han tomado Moscú, los nazis no llegaron.



Los polacos sobre 1612 también aunque no toda Moscú pero pelearon duramente 

Prácticamente tomaron casi toda Moscú


----------



## Abu-Yunis (8 Feb 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Claro, pero el paso del idealismo aleman al materialismo marxista no es posible sin toda la basurilla que marx le añadio del industrialismo frances y que por supuesto interpreto a su puta bola.



La basurilla añadida por Marx es el materialismo de Feuerbach, también alemán, y la teoría del valor-trabajo de la escuela económica clásica inglesa. En cambio de los socialistas utópicos franceses discrepó bastante.


----------



## Agilipollado (8 Feb 2022)

Al menos lo recibe, pues considera a Francia como nación con cierto poder a la que le otorga la opción de reunirse con él. A Perro Sánchez, ya directamente le deniega el acceso a Rusia. Putin no pierde el tiempo con lacayos y paises que dan verguenza ajena.

Bueno, ni Putin, ni Biden.


----------



## Decipher (8 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los franceses son los únicos que han tomado Moscú, los nazis no llegaron.



Y los mongoles, los tártaros, los suecos y los polacos.


----------



## socrates99 (8 Feb 2022)

Cuando acabaron le dijo:”ahora te vas con Trudeau a lamerle el cipote,que Alaska está aquí al lado”


----------



## Cuncas (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (8 Feb 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> La basurilla añadida por Marx es el materialismo de Feuerbach, también alemán, y la teoría del valor-trabajo de la escuela económica clásica inglesa. En cambio de los socialistas utópicos franceses discrepó bastante.



Hablaba de la "explotacion" capitalista y la "escatologia" marxista. 

De la "labour theory of value" ricardiana y smithiana ( que estos ademas habian desarrollado interpretando erroneamente a Locke) por supuesto que intento salvarles el culo a los britanicos y sus contradicciones con una nueva version, pero fallo miserablemente.


----------



## Kolobok (8 Feb 2022)

Pues si, Macron ha sido ninguneado por el ruso, tratado como un país de cuarta fila... Si hubiera sido el francés por mis cojones habría ido a darle la mano, si el ruso se enfada, el que queda en evidencia es el...pero le falta cojones al Macron.


----------



## Louis Renault (8 Feb 2022)

Y cómo hay que recibir a esa maricona caga semen negro y globalista?
Con besos y abrazos?
El alfota de Putin lo sabe y le ha plantado en la punta de una mesa de 20 metros cuadrados


----------



## perrosno (8 Feb 2022)

Que cosa mas ridicula ver a Maricrón con mascarilla todo el rato desde que ha salido del avión por la pista ¿No decían que el virus moría con el frío? Vaya puto circo de los cojones, la humanidac ha enloquecido.
Y dentro del despacho ya de verguenza ajena lo que se ve.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y los mongoles, los tártaros, los suecos y los polacos.



Mongoles== tártaros 

los suecos no han tomado Moscú.

los polacos pusieron a un usurpador y les costó el reino hasta que anglosion se lo sacó de la chistera


----------



## BogadeAriete (8 Feb 2022)

TRaduccion simultanea

Putin: Oje fransuas, te acuerdas de lo que paso a Napoleón?
Macron: oui mesieu
Putin: Pues no te pases gilipollas, que te monto un Berlin Mayo del 45 en la Tour Eiffel, y ademas digo a mis Jackers que te saquen los trapos sucios
Macron: o la la...

Putos gabachos de mierda, puto Piter Sanchez gabacho


----------



## SBrixton (8 Feb 2022)

Es una puesta en escena para que comprendan que el asunto es muy serio, mejor asi que la hipocresia de palmaditas en el hombro y luego puñaladas por la espalda.


----------



## qbit (8 Feb 2022)

Se nota que no están acostumbrados a llevar bozal y que es una farsa para dar ejemplo porque se lo tocan mucho.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El primer ministro del Reino Unido Neville Chamberlain recibido con alegría por Adolf *Hitler* al principio de una *reunión* el 24 de septiembre de 1938, donde Adolf exigió la anexión inmediata de los territorios checos fronterizos.



Vaya jeta darle la mano al Chamberlain estando dos escalones más arriba. Seguro que fue una idea de Goebbels para que el Führer apareciese en la foto como "dominando" al inglés. En la realidad, el Premier le sacaba una cabeza al austriaco.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Feb 2022)

Qué raro. Lo lógico es que cada año estuviera más joven.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Lo raro es que Putin no lo reciba con algo más de calidez, siendo como tú dices que Macron no parece estar en la línea de USA.



Quizá ambos han acordado que las apariencias sean "distantes", para no dar qué hablar en Washington. Algo parecido tenía con Trump--Ambos de acuerdo en parecer que se llevaban mal.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Feb 2022)

¿Hay algún video con traducción? Porque es increíble que la conversación la transmitan en directo. Luego dicen de "falta de transparencia" de Rusia.


----------



## Decipher (8 Feb 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Mongoles== tártaros
> 
> los suecos no han tomado Moscú.
> 
> los polacos pusieron a un usurpador y les costó el reino hasta que anglosion se lo sacó de la chistera



No, tártaros del Khanato de Crimea, que es un estado sucesor diferenciado de los mongoles y de ascendencia túrquica. Eso es como decir que España y el imperio romano son lo mismo. Los mongoles como tal saquearon Moscú en un par de ocasiones aparte. Un ejército sueco mercenario tomó Moscú en 1609.









Campaña De la Gardie - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y lo que comentas sobre los polacos es irrelevante y basicamente ñiñiñiñiñiñi.


----------



## Salamander (8 Feb 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Yo creo que un té en casa de Putin no se lo toma ni su hija.



Y no será porque no lo ofrezca.


----------



## Decipher (8 Feb 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Y no será porque no lo ofrezca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935454




_Perrrroooo si tiene doble de polonio. Nuestra mejorrrr cosecha._


----------



## gargamelix (8 Feb 2022)

Desagradecidos que son. Una receta familiar.






Salamander dijo:


> Y no será porque no lo ofrezca.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (8 Feb 2022)

No apetece tener cerca al maricron.


----------



## INE (8 Feb 2022)

Normal, Maricron igual le pega un SIDAZO.


----------



## al loro (8 Feb 2022)

Se ha ido sin probar los chupitos de polonio? Qué lástima!!


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No, tártaros del Khanato de Crimea, que es un estado sucesor diferenciado de los mongoles y de ascendencia túrquica. Eso es como decir que España y el imperio romano son lo mismo. Los mongoles como tal saquearon Moscú en un par de ocasiones aparte. Un ejército sueco mercenario tomó Moscú en 1609.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acepto que son sus herederos, pero de dos generaciones. De hecho es como lo ruskis llamaban a los mongoles. Vamos que son los nietos de la horda de oro. Pero es que a los mongoles hasta el arma de fuego no los tosía ni Dios.
Lo de los suecos no lo acepto como invasion, fue un tema de coaliciones e impagos a mercenarios. Y a Moscú nada.

lo delos polacos no es irrevelante, fue a partir de ahí que fueron cayendo en la irrevelancia em a lo que son ahora, en contra de sus vecinos. (Lituania no cuenta, es más asshole aún), putillas de lo anglos que les humillan cada 75 años,que por cierto ya toca


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> La OTAN es un tratado de activacion defensiva, de hecho se ha activado muy pocas veces y lo normal es que incluso en casos de defensa haya bastantes problemas para aglutinar el voto.
> 
> O a Putin le ha escrito el discurso un becario que no sea leido ni las bases de la OTAN o habla para los borregos habituales que tragan con todo.



¿Cómo cuando bombardearon Serbia, no?




explorador dijo:


> que tenga cuidado Macron, que a los japoneses les salía la risita nerviosa por no llorar



Qué pesado con los perros. No acabo de comprender ¿qué pretende? Lo visitan mandatarios japoneses y pone a un perro japonés amaestrado a hacer piruetas y le da galletas? Yo eso lo considero una humillación y, con lo sentiditos que son los japoneses, dudo que ellos no.

Cualquiera visita a este tipo, es como visitar a Dart Vader.


----------



## Claudio de la Rosa (8 Feb 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Cómo cuando bombardearon Serbia, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no recuerdo mal, ese perro fue un regalo de un mandatario japonés, de ahí que lo mostrase en la visita.


----------



## jolu (8 Feb 2022)

Alvaro de Bazan dijo:


>





explorador dijo:


> que tenga cuidado Macron, que a los japoneses les salía la risita nerviosa por no llorar



Bueno, creo que en España tampoco estamos tan lejos.

Pedro Sánchez recibe a los lideres con Echenique al lado.


----------



## Feriri88 (8 Feb 2022)

Putin tiene más botox en la cara que una folclórica

Realmente tiene cara de folclórica ya


Quiere aguantar el subnormal hasta 2036. El centenario de la puta guerra que iniciaron contra España y donde les mandamos a tomar por el culo.


Estará bueno dentro de 14 años si ya parece Marujita Diaz


----------



## Ufo (8 Feb 2022)

La vacuna rusa no causa trombos como la de trombozeneca (producto que por cierto es de la Isla putrefacta a la que veneras) y no se ha violado las libertades al nivel que hemos llegado aquí...


----------



## ashe (8 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Siempre ha habido distancia entre el mundo anglosajon y francia.
> 
> Y ahora la prensa occidental anglodominante aprovecha para meter cizaña.



Mejor


----------



## Feriri88 (8 Feb 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Cómo cuando bombardearon Serbia, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Consumo interno


Quiere aparecer como un macho men delante de Rusia


Rusia es como una zorra de polígono que ama que su chulo sea o aparente ser muy macho

Y que diariamente la de hostias


Así esta el pueblo ruso

Viven en un país gigante lleno de riquezas y llevan 500 años malviviendo y soportando regímenes autocraticos donde 4 se llevan todas las riquezas


En 1914 el más rico del mundo era el Zar de Rusia

Luego vino la URSS y sus dachas

Putin y sus oligarcas afines


El ruso media
Esa zorra de polígono malviviendo con 150 euros al mes en algún apartamento desvencijado de época soviética en una decrépito ciudad postindustrial feliz viendo a su macho men amenazar con guerras nucleares


Son parecidos a los paletos yankees de IUESAI


Al menos estos vitorean a un estado que les proporciona casa con jardín, barbacoa, institutos con chortinas, vacaciones en florida y elecciones libres


----------



## aitoriano (8 Feb 2022)

Aquí sería impensable escuchar una conversación entre Sánchez y cualquier presidente.
Que si, que esto es de cara a la galería y que luego habrán hablado de sus mierdas y quizás en otro tono, pero aquí no se podría ver en ninguna tv como le tratan a nuestro caudillo Pedro I el Guapo.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (8 Feb 2022)

Macron tiene cara de gay pasivo.


----------



## PIA (8 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Consumo interno
> 
> 
> Quiere aparecer como un macho men delante de Rusia
> ...



Mira qué grande es España! Mira, que ricos son los españoles! Mira, cuanto industria acaparan!
Mira, que casas disfrutan! Casas no, PALACIOS! 

Habló de putas los tacones. Muertos de hambre.


----------



## Javito68 (8 Feb 2022)

Si la frialdad en el recibimiento de dos lideres es la dustancia entre ellos, y la sobriedad de la mesa, estais apañado.

Frialdad es lo que los hijos de puta que nos gobiernan con la inestimable ayuda de los massmierdas nos han inoculado en las relaciones personales entre familiares y amigos, eliminando costumbres como las de abrazar o estrechar la mano. Y respecto a la sobriedad de la mesa, al menos ahí existe una, porque con la que nos viene encima, o se ha vendido o se ha utilizado como leña.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (8 Feb 2022)

Macron tampoco es que me haga mucha gracia pero creo que es de los pocos en Europa que se ha planteado relaciones más plurales con Rusia y no ser tan neocolonia de EEUU.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Feb 2022)

Alvaro de Bazan dijo:


>






¿Cual pensáis que es el fin último de cada superpotencia?

¿Creéis que Rusia quiere engullir o desmembrar Ucrania? ¿O quizá cambiar su gobierno por uno afín?

Yo creo que solo quiere proteger su ganancia de Crimea, o quizá asegurar las otras dos provincias segregadas que aún no afianza como propias. Y claro, frenar la progresión oriental de la OTAN, que ya se ha instalado en exrepúblicas de la URSS y se le está metiendo en la cocina.

¿Y EEUU?

¿tocarle las narices? ¿Mantenerlos ocupados? ¿Desgastarlos? ¿La guerra? Yo soy de los que cree que no va a haber guerra, y si la hay va a ser muy localizada.



Claudio de la Rosa dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, ese perro fue un regalo de un mandatario japonés, de ahí que lo mostrase en la visita.



De ser así la cosa cambia, ciertamente.


----------



## chemarin (8 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> La OTAN es un tratado de activacion defensiva, de hecho se ha activado muy pocas veces y lo normal es que incluso en casos de defensa haya bastantes problemas para aglutinar el voto.
> 
> O a Putin le ha escrito el discurso un becario que no sea leido ni las bases de la OTAN o habla para los borregos habituales que tragan con todo.



Este gilipuertas intentando engañar a los menos enterados, ¿y el ataque de la OTAN a Libia y a Siria era "defensivo"?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Este gilipuertas intentando engañar a los menos enterados, ¿y el ataque de la OTAN a Libia y a Siria era "defensivo"?



Tienen un concepto de defensa de aquella manera…nos toman por idiotas…


----------



## Common_Deletion (8 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> "Rusia quiere cooperar con Europa", todo el dia diciendo que quiere ser un socio principal, que hay que construir eurasia y mira como trata a uno de los pocos que se ha enfrentado a EEUU en el tema de Ucrania y ha tratado de poner la prioridad "europea" (Francesa, de algunas elites, realmente pero mas alineada con Europa que la de EEUU por mucho).
> 
> Mientras Putin y Rusia actuen asi lo mejor que se puede hacer con ellos es limitar las relaciones y buscar otros socios. Hasta que no sean un pais serio no se les puede tomar en serio.



Cuando larguen al mierda de Macron y los franceses tengan un presidente como dios manda, como Le Pen, seguro que Putin se tomará en serio mejorar las relaciones, por ahora ni agua.


----------



## DonCrisis (8 Feb 2022)

Si la mesa es un poco más larga acaba cada uno en una habitación diferente


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (8 Feb 2022)

Como Putín se siga hinchando va a parecer una Matrioska


----------



## Decipher (8 Feb 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Acepto que son sus herederos, pero de dos generaciones. De hecho es como lo ruskis llamaban a los mongoles. Vamos que son los nietos de la horda de oro. Pero es que a los mongoles hasta el arma de fuego no los tosía ni Dios.
> Lo de los suecos no lo acepto como invasion, fue un tema de coaliciones e impagos a mercenarios. Y a Moscú nada.
> 
> lo delos polacos no es irrevelante, fue a partir de ahí que fueron cayendo en la irrevelancia em a lo que son ahora, en contra de sus vecinos. (Lituania no cuenta, es más asshole aún), putillas de lo anglos que les humillan cada 75 años,que por cierto ya toca



No es lo mismo el Khanato de Crimea que era una cosa muy menor que la horda de oro en sus diferentes configuraciones, hay una enorme diferencia, aunque estén emparentados, yo no los meteria en el mismo saco. Lo de los suecos es algo curioso porque estaban al servicio de los propios rusos, pero seguia siendo un ejercito sueco, ocupando Muscú y poniendo y quitando al zar.

Lo de los polacos y su decadencia no tiene nada que ver, haciendo memoria de cuando mire el tema su decadencia se alargaba bastante en el tiempo y tiene distintas causas, sus problemas internos por la sucesión en el poder en la monarquia electiva que tenian, sus conflictos con los suecos que fueron el golpe definitivo y luego vendrian mas con Austria; pero comienza realmente con el cambio de alianza de los cosacos de lo que hoy es Ucrania, que abandonan su alianza con Polonia-Lituania y se pasan al bando ruso, donde permanecerian desde entonces.


----------



## amanciortera (8 Feb 2022)

Putin se ha dedicado a enmerdar al maricron jajajajajaj, lo tiene merecido


----------



## LionelMemphis (8 Feb 2022)

Y mandan a este gilipollas gerontofilico a un acuerdo con Putin?? 

Este si que tendría mejores resultados:


----------



## Decipher (8 Feb 2022)

LionelMemphis dijo:


> Y mandan a este gilipollas gerontofilico a un acuerdo con Putin??
> 
> Este si que tendría mejores resultados:
> Ver archivo adjunto 935579



Oy vey!


----------



## Discordante (8 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Este gilipuertas intentando engañar a los menos enterados, ¿y el ataque de la OTAN a Libia y a Siria era "defensivo"?



Hay que saber diferenciar entre ataque de paises que estan en la OTAN y ataque de la OTAN.

Esos bombardeos no fueron hechos bajo mandato de la OTAN.

Seguid lamiendo Putinabos a ver si os cae algo.


----------



## Discordante (8 Feb 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Tienen un concepto de defensa de aquella manera…nos toman por idiotas…



Algunos parece que lo sois y haceis esfuerzos para seguir en ese estado.

Los paises son soberanos de actuar como les salga del... de forma independiente. El tratado OTAN es muy claro y solo se ha activado en muy pocas ocasiones.

En fin. Sin mas. O tontos utiles o desinformadores.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Algunos parece que lo sois y haceis esfuerzos para seguir en ese estado.
> 
> Los paises son soberanos de actuar como les salga del... el tratado OTAN es muy claro y solo se ha activado en muy pocas ocasiones.
> 
> En fin. Sin mas. O tontos utiles o desinformadores.



Ya,ya…el caso es que los rusos siguen entrenando para defenderse de la OTAN…


¿No te pensarás que lo del timovirus es real?…criatura encantadora…


----------



## Discordante (8 Feb 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya,ya…el caso es que los rusos siguen entrenando para defenderse de la OTAN…
> 
> 
> ¿No te pensarás que lo del timovirus es real?



Como si se entrenan bajo el supuesto ataque de marcianos...

"Que me ataca la OTAN... y me meto en Georgia". "Que me ataca la OTAN... y me quedo con Crimea".

Aqui el unico ejercito nacional que ha traspasado sus fronteras de forma recurrente en otros paises sin que estos (el estado regente) les hayan invitado ha sido el de Rusia.

¿Eso es todo el argumentario? Entonces lo de pensar que sois idiotas se queda corto.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Como si se entrenan bajo el supuesto ataque de marcianos...
> 
> "Que me ataca la OTAN... y me meto en Georgia". "Que me ataca la OTAN y me quedo con Crimea".
> 
> ...



Vaya, no sabía que Irak o Siria no había sido invadido por la OTAN…

Tenemos 200 muertos por la respuesta a la invasión de Irak…majete, cuídate…

Hay que andar más por las fosas marianas…

Meterse en guerra con los rusos nos costará más de 200 muertos…asúmelo.…


----------



## Discordante (8 Feb 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vaya, no sabía que Irak o Siria no había sido invadido por la OTAN..



No fue la OTAN.


----------



## Gainsbourg (8 Feb 2022)

Hace tiempo que Putin se dedica a trolear a Macron.

Hará un par de años, le sacó los colores diciéndole que Francia no respetaba los derechos humanos, porque su policía era muy represiva con los chalecos amarillos. 

Macron tuvo que salir del paso intentando devolvérsela, pero quedando en ridículo. Además, después, en privado, se rió de la cara que había puesto mientras le leía la cartilla.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No fue la OTAN.



Claro que fueron países de la OTAN…mira que soldados estaban allí…aunque vistas a la mona de seda mona se queda…

Y tenemos 200 muertos por el listo de Aznar…

Y ahora tendremos más…


----------



## el segador (8 Feb 2022)

hay viajes inutiles y luego está lo que ha hecho maricron, ir para que te meen en la cara, le debe gustar sino no se entiende


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

el segador dijo:


> hay viajes inutiles y luego está lo que ha hecho maricron, ir para que te meen en la cara, le debe gustar sino no se entiende



Intenta salvar las posesiones de África…









Академик Рубинский: визит Макрона в Россию скрывает за собой «африканские мотивы»


Французский президент Эммануэль Макрон отправился в российскую столицу, чтобы встретиться с Владимиром Путиным. От этой встречи зависит, сможет ли глава Пятой республики переизбраться на следующий срок, считает политолог Юрий Рубинский.




politexpert.net


----------



## Pili33 (8 Feb 2022)

Claudio de la Rosa dijo:


> El presidente de Russia y el de Francia hablando en inglés entre ellos.



Mientras no hablen en catalán o en euskera podrán entenderse y tender cables diplomáticos.


----------



## el segador (8 Feb 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Intenta salvar las posesiones de África…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues que se pase tambien por China, para que le meen la cara tambien, que son los chinos los que se están haciendo con Africa


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (8 Feb 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Intenta salvar las posesiones de África…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mali ya le ha mandado a tmc


----------



## Discordante (8 Feb 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Claro que fueron países de la OTAN…mira que soldados estaban allí…aunque vistas a la mona de seda mona se queda…
> 
> Y tenemos 200 muertos por el listo de Aznar…
> 
> Y ahora tendremos más…



¿Que parte de los paises son independientes y pueden actuar como consideren es la que te cuesta?

No fue la OTAN. Que varios (no todos, de hecho algunos muy imporantes se negaron a entrar en Irak) de los paises que integran la OTAN fueran a Irak solo significa eso. Que varios paises, que ademas forman parte de un tratado OTAN, fueron a Irak (de forma ilegal).

Decir que eso fue un ataque de la OTAN es exactamente lo mismo que decir que fue un ataque de la ONU, de la OMS o de Protocolo de Kioto.

Los paises actuaron en su nombre. No en nombre de la OTAN.

P.d: De todos modos, y aunque no venga al caso de lo que yo digo, hay alguna diferencia en esa invasion. El territorio de Irak o Siria o Libia no ha pasado a formar parte de ninguno de los estados que lo invadieron. En el parlamento de Irak, Siria o Libia no ondea la bandera OTAN (ni siquiera la de EEUU). En Crimea y partes de Georgia ondea la bandera Rusa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

el segador dijo:


> pues que se pase tambien por China, para que le meen la cara tambien, que son los chinos los que se están haciendo con Africa



Pues si…seguro que luego irá a negociar con China…entre el ruso y el chino están arrinconando a los franceses en África…como dice en el enlace anterior…
Para los propios franceses, Ucrania no es un tema más delicado hoy en día, el politólogo está convencido. El problema de África y la situación de las antiguas colonias de la Quinta República, así como la posible retirada de París del continente, son de mayor importancia.

La alianza estratégica chino-rusa ha cambiado todo…


----------



## Vikingo2016 (8 Feb 2022)

Joder esto es muy sencillo. 

Rusia quiere vender su gas a Alemania y a Europa, los EEUU no quieren para ser EEUU quien lo venda a Europa. 

EEUU presiona a Europa para evitarlo y calienta a la OTAN para que joda a Rusia inventándose que quiere invadir Ucrania, los rusos no quieren que pongan bases en Ucrania en la frontera porque perjudica a Rusia. 

Rusia defiende su país del posible peligro que planea EEUU. 

Europa sigue como gilipollas aguantando las mierdas de EEUU y UK. 

Cuando a Europa le interesa tener buenas relaciones con Rusia. 

Al final por culpa de EEUU Europa sufrirá una guerra , que beneficia a EEUU y UK, provocando ruina economía en Europa, hambre y muerte.


----------



## arriondas (8 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No es lo mismo el Khanato de Crimea que era una cosa muy menor que la horda de oro en sus diferentes configuraciones, hay una enorme diferencia, aunque estén emparentados, yo no los meteria en el mismo saco. Lo de los suecos es algo curioso porque estaban al servicio de los propios rusos, pero seguia siendo un ejercito sueco, ocupando Muscú y poniendo y quitando al zar.
> 
> Lo de los polacos y su decadencia no tiene nada que ver, haciendo memoria de cuando mire el tema su decadencia se alargaba bastante en el tiempo y tiene distintas causas, sus problemas internos por la sucesión en el poder en la monarquia electiva que tenian, sus conflictos con los suecos que fueron el golpe definitivo y luego vendrian mas con Austria; pero comienza realmente con el cambio de alianza de los cosacos de lo que hoy es Ucrania, que abandonan su alianza con Polonia-Lituania y se pasan al bando ruso, donde permanecerian desde entonces.



Otra de las causas de la decadencia de la Rzeczpospolita es que a partir de la Unión de Lublin, a los rutenos (rusos, ucranianos... como queramos llamarlos) se les comenzó a tratar como súbditos de segunda. La nobleza rutena se polonizó, y comenzó a despreciar a sus propios hermanos de sangre. A los obispos grecocatólicos no se les permitía tener asientos en la Dieta polaca. La ortodoxia, así como el idioma y las costumbres ucranianas, se asociaron principalmente con las clases más bajas, convertidas en objetos de desprecio a los ojos del establishment polaco. La actual Ucrania era para ellso una especie de "Indias Polacas", un territorio para colonizar, polonizar, con una población local reducida a esos sujetos de segunda.

Algo que con el paso del tiempo se fue acumulando, siendo una de las razones de los posteriores levantamientos cosacos


----------



## Discordante (8 Feb 2022)

Hombre pues Alemania es el 3º ejercito de la OTAN en europa. Obviamente es risible comparado con EEUU pero que tu 3er mayor socio militar (2º economico que al final lo que importa es poner pasta para pagar la guerra) no solo no se ponga de perfil si no que se oponga es bastante importante. A Alemania se sumaron Canada, Belgica, Eslovenia, Croacia, Noruega, Turquia...


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Que parte de los paises son independientes y pueden actuar como consideren es la que te cuesta?
> 
> No fue la OTAN. Que varios (no todos, de hecho algunos muy imporantes se negaron a entrar en Irak) de los paises que integran la OTAN fueran a Irak solo significa eso. Que varios paises, que ademas forman parte de un tratado OTAN, fueron a Irak (de forma ilegal).
> 
> ...



Los países de la OTAN podrán actuar de manera tan independiente como te puedas imaginar, pero NO LO HARÁN.
Y de hecho se está viendo que NO lo harán.
Ni siquiera Alemania, que al principio se había puesto de perfil.
Incluida Francia, que tampoco lo hará.
Y ya no hablemos de países como España.


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Feb 2022)

Veo a un zar con los cojones bien grandes y a un maricón que no le llega a la suela de los zapatos a Napoleón.


----------



## Picard (8 Feb 2022)

Yo siempre he sido enemigo de los políticos. De todos, los veo a todos igual de chupópteros, jetas y faltos de ética y moral. Yo no sé cómo se vivirá en Rusia realmente (no hablo de lo que pone en hinternec, hablo de vivir allí realmente, y cuán discutibles y/o abominables serán las leyes y la opresión allí al ciudadano). No tengo ni idea de cómo estarán los rusos con su gestión. Sí que sospecho que todo esto es un enorme circo a escala global y que las enemistades entre países son un artificio para justificar guerras y los políticos no son más que actores que siguen un guión, 

Ahora bien, _en el caso de que me equivoque_ y esto no sea así, y verdaderamente sus decisiones pasen por defender los intereses de su país, sin haber pasado por el aro de la OTAN ni venderse, mi mirada neutral (como tú dices) me sugiere que un hombre que se defiende así del globalismo es un hombre que merece respeto. Pero insisto, siempre y cuando todo esto no forme parte de un gran circo, lo cual me temo que es lo que en realidad acontece, pues hay pocas cosas que me hagan pensar lo contrario. Lo de ir sin bozal es una de ellas.


----------



## Discordante (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Los países de la OTAN podrán actuar de manera tan independiente como te puedas imaginar, pero NO LO HARÁN.
> Y de hecho se está viendo que NO lo harán.
> Ni siquiera Alemania, que al principio se había puesto de perfil.
> Incluida Francia, que tampoco lo hará.
> Y ya no hablemos de países como España.



Porque les afecta directamente. El problema es en europa y en las fronteras de algunos de ellos.

Aun asi ya ves que siguen yendo por libre varios de ellos pero obviamente la posicion base es comun (y me atrevo que a decir logica).

La UE tiene fronteras con territorio Ruso. Rusia lleva un tiempo actuando de forma erratica (unas veces dice que quiere ser socio principal de europa y otras la amenaza y chantajea y hace cosas como invadir territorios). Ucrania no es un linea roja pero esta la ultima linea antes de la linea roja. Es el ultimo buffer que le queda a varios paises UE importantes antes de tener de vecino a Putin (que lo mismo te invita a un vodka que te mete tanques en tu cocina).

Ademas hay que tener en cuenta que Ucrania llevaba un tiempo (desde mucho antes del jaleo del Maidan) en negociaciones y tiene algunos tratados economicos con la UE. Lo cual refuerza un poco la posicion europea (de cara a la galeria).

Si tienes que parar los pies a Rusia (y este es el mejor momento porque no es en tu frontera directamente pero es la ultima frontera que queda) y tu solo no puedes pues te aprovechas del "primo de zumosol", que es el que esta montando el circo, pero con tus propias demandas/intereses que es lo que se esta haciendo/escenificando.

A Europa no le interesa en absoluto este tema, o de interesarle seria muy a futuro (tras mayor integracion de la UE, ejercito europeo, invitacion seria a Ucrania para formar parte del zona economica, etc), pero la estan forzando entre Rusia y EEUU y si no actua cuando toque (si realmente Rusia se mete en Ucrania y no se hace nada) despues lo va a tener mucho peor.


----------



## tumbito (8 Feb 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> A pesar de lo que parezca Francia y Rusia tienen el interes comun de reducir la influencia anglosajona en Europa. Son socios de verdad. Luego puedes ver mucho colegueo entre Xi y Putin pero la realidad es que China aspira a crecer en Siberia Oriental. Nada es lo que parece.



Lo de intentar reducir la influencia anglosajona en Europa viene desde los tiempos de De Gaulle. Sabía que Europa no podía depender de los intereses de los anglosajones y que los british a la primera de cambio se iban a ir con los usanos como asi ha sido cientos de veces en la historia de la UE (asi que tanta paz lleven como nos dejan).

Lo de reducir la dependencia de militar de los usanos tambien fue algo que siempre se intentó desde Europa (aun chirria por ahi que en España durante el franquismo, USA nos prohibiera usar el armamento que nos vendia contra los marroquies) y con bastante exito (casos rafale y eurofigther).

Otro intento bastante interesante de los franceses para "reducir" la influencia de los anglos se dio en España: la primera central nuclear que se montó en España fue la de Zorita (o José Cabrera como os guste mas), fue con tecnología americana (Westinghouse). Obviamente los americanos lo primero que nos prohibieron fue usarla para producir plutonio (no se pq querriamos producir algo de plutonio...ejem...ejem...corramos un estupido velo) pero muy poco tiempo despues Vandellos I se construyó con la participacion de EDF (Electricité de France para los amigos)...Vamos que De Gaulle nos facilito la tecnología nuclear para acojonar un poco a los USANOS.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Feb 2022)

escarabat dijo:


> Join the AlanSaxo Discord Server!
> 
> 
> Bienvenidos al sótano de AlanSaxo, si vienes Twitch bienvenido, si no, también. Pásalo bien en este tu servidor de confi | 124 members
> ...



Que alguien banee a este intruso, por favor.


----------



## Decipher (8 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Veo a un zar con los cojones bien grandes y a un maricón que no le llega a la suela de los zapatos a Napoleón.



Estes a favor o en contra de Rusia la figura histórica de Putín en la historia de Rusia es gigantesca.


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Feb 2022)

No se cambió el tena lady y el chucho se cosco del tufo a bacalao del mar del norte.


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

Pocomeparece. Debería haberle invitado a un canapé radiactivo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Quiere aguantar el subnormal hasta 2036. El centenario de la puta guerra que iniciaron contra España y donde les mandamos a tomar por el culo.



A ti sí que deberían mandarte allí, maricón.


----------



## OvEr0n (8 Feb 2022)

El ruso le hace un mortadelo sin problemas al presidente frances. Imaginaros lo que haria con Sanchez. Le haria sin problemas una defecacion en la boca.


----------



## PIA (8 Feb 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> El ruso le hace un mortadelo sin problemas al presidente frances. Imaginaros lo que haria con Sanchez. Le haria sin problemas una defecacion en la boca.



Al macron lo mismo hasta le gusta


----------



## PASEANTE (8 Feb 2022)

Pero este folla viejas a que va allí... A merendar supongo..

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PASEANTE (8 Feb 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> No se ha cambió el tena lady y el chucho se cosco del tufo a bacalao del mar del norte.



Jajjaj

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (8 Feb 2022)

Francia es un país de 3ª que viaja con billetes de primera, justo lo contrario que España que es un país de 1ª que viaja con billetes de tercera.


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Estes a favor o en contra de Rusia la figura histórica de Putín en la historia de Rusia es gigantesca.



Sin él Rusia estaría ya troceada. Ese hombre es el orden en un país inmenso.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (8 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Dos hostias le tenía que haber dado.



Mirando la cara de Putin en el minuto 5:50 creo que es lo que ha pasado justo despues de apagar la camara


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tupper (8 Feb 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿Es esto una mala señal?



No que va, para nada.









Russia & France could go to war, Putin warns Macron


Ukraine’s membership of NATO would mean nuclear war with Moscow over Crimea, Russian President Vladimir Putin has explained.




www.rt.com


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Feb 2022)

vaya 'fine' mas raro pronuncia Putin.

fein just fein....dice


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (8 Feb 2022)

A Macron le hubiera ido mejor si se hubiera llevado a Jarella...

Lo de hablarle en ingles esta claro que es para decirle que no es sino el criado de los usanos.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (8 Feb 2022)

Sin mascarilla y pasando del saludo covidiota-masón, por Dios que nos invada YA


----------



## Migue111 (8 Feb 2022)

Lo de mantener la distancia es cosa de Rusos o es simbolico?


----------



## Negroponte (8 Feb 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Lo de mantener la distancia es cosa de Rusos o es simbolico?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935698
> 
> ...



Me llama la atención varias cosas. (ponerse el gorrito de plata).

Se puede observar tanto en la foto de arriba como en la de abajo, como hay tres puertas-ventanas (portales), que también pueden asemejarse a tres columnas. Cada uno se posiciona en las columnas externas, dejando la del centro vacía. La banderas de los dos países tienen los mismos colores, y hacen referencia al rojo-azul masónico y cabalístico. Columna azul de la misericordia, columna roja del rigor, creo que era así.

Sin embargo la columna central está vacía. En la foto de la mesa, la misma mesa, el plano, se sustenta sobre tres columnas, y vemos las puertas detrás siguiendo la misma mecánica, la parte del centro como digo está vacía, aunque se pone un ramo de flores. El hueco en la foto de abajo es más claro. Hay una columna, una puerta vacía...

Me parece una suerte de puesta en escena con un mensaje oculto que dice algo tal que así: "esto es un teatrillo" sólo hay un bando, representamos un conflicto entre falsas dualidades, y de ahí tendrá que salir eso o ese que ocupará ese vacío central, armonizando dicha dualidad y enfrentamiento.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Feb 2022)

Rusia le dura unas horas a EEUU


----------



## chemarin (8 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Hay que saber diferenciar entre ataque de paises que estan en la OTAN y ataque de la OTAN.
> 
> Esos bombardeos no fueron hechos bajo mandato de la OTAN.
> 
> Seguid lamiendo Putinabos a ver si os cae algo.



Mirad al delincuente filotanistas, seguro que no sabe u oculta las intervenciones oficiales de la OTAN.
Categoría:Operaciones militares de la OTAN - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Gian Gastone (8 Feb 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Tremenda mesa! Un poco mas y hacen videollamada



le tenia que haber mandado un Whatapp, quiero decir un telegram.


----------



## Boker (8 Feb 2022)

Me cae bien Putin. Está totalmente en contra del NWO. 
¿Entendéis ahora por qué os lo quieren pintar como el malo malísimo?


----------



## Teuro (8 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Vaya jeta darle la mano al Chamberlain estando dos escalones más arriba. Seguro que fue una idea de Goebbels para que el Führer apareciese en la foto como "dominando" al inglés. En la realidad, el Premier le sacaba una cabeza al austriaco.



En este caso no han querido juntarse no vayamos a comparar la talla de los dos estadistas.


----------



## Roberto Malone (8 Feb 2022)

El de la imagen amistosa es Putin.

Una cosa es cumplir nuestras obligaciones al pertenecer a diversos organismos, y otra hacer el gilipollas y lamer anos como buen perro sumiso.

A la larga es mejor ser más diplomático manteniendo distancia incluso con los 'aliados', mientras se mantienen buenas relaciones con otros supuestos 'rivales'.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Feb 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Pero según la última película de netflix, chamberlaim sabía que Hitler le engañaba pero prefirió hundir su reputación para la posteridad si lograba el verdadera objetivo: que todos vieran lo malvado que era Hitler y que todos en le futuros se unieran contra él. TODO UN HEROE.



Según Netxflix, Lord Chamberlain er una mujer negra lesbiana


----------



## Pinovski (8 Feb 2022)

__





Internacional: - Los enfrentamientos entre las élites rusas, las fuerzas de seguridad, y los oligarcas de Putin amenazan con hacer saltar al país por los aires


https://carnegie.ru/2022/02/07/ru-pub-86379 Hoy ha madurado un conflicto agudo, pero aún latente, dentro de la élite del poder ruso, cuyo resultado depende del destino de una parte influyente del séquito de Putin. Hubo marcadas diferencias sobre la cuestión de adónde ir a continuación. ¿Quién...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## laresial (8 Feb 2022)

Rusia y Francia son parte de los Aliados.
Rusia, Francia, EE.UU., China y Gran Bretaña
Y miembros permanentes los 5 del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU con capacidad de VETO de todas las decisiones que se tomen.

Todo es un teatrillo. 
Lo que se decide no es la "guerra" entre los ALiados, no me seais inocentes... sino si pegan a Ucrania y que le van a ordenar que haga.
Lo que se está decidiendo es el futuro de Ucrania para los Aliados.

Mientras sigue el teatrillo...

Miembros actuales | CONSEJO DE SEGURIDAD DE LA ONU (un.org) 

"

El Consejo de Seguridad se compone de 15 miembros:

Cinco miembros permanentes: 
China, 
Francia, 
Federación de Rusia, 
el Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda del Norte, 
los Estados Unidos de América , y

10 miembros no permanentes (indicando el año en que termina su mandato):

"


----------



## SrPurpuron (8 Feb 2022)

La grandeza de Francia


----------



## Sergey Vodka (8 Feb 2022)

Macro no fue muy contento a la cita 

Putin no le proporcionó ningún Alexey negroc, para que se relajase.


----------



## Abstenuto (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Lo raro es que Putin no lo reciba con algo más de calidez, siendo como tú dices que *Macron no parece estar en la línea de USA*.



A lo mejor Vladimiro y sus servicios de inteligencia tienen razones para pensar lo contrario

The French armed forces are planning for high-intensity war | The Economist 

"Hay otros indicios de que las fuerzas armadas francesas están en medio de una transformación generacional. En enero, el Estado Mayor creó discretamente diez grupos de trabajo para examinar la *preparación del país para una guerra de alta intensidad*. Los generales franceses consideran que tienen una década más o menos para prepararse. Los grupos abarcan todo, desde la escasez de municiones hasta la resistencia de la sociedad, pasando por si los ciudadanos están "*preparados para aceptar el nivel de bajas que nunca hemos visto desde la segunda guerra mundial", dice uno de los participantes*."


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Feb 2022)

Teníamos q haber mandado en el Falcón a nuestro presidente, ese si que sabe manejarse y conseguir todo aquello q se propone....

P.d:" Ave Sánchez, los que vamos a morir te saludamos"


----------



## eltonelero (8 Feb 2022)

Pues si asi ha recibido a Macron imagináos al Viruelo, ni le dejaría sentarse en su presencia y le diriía que de camino desde el aeropuerto le pillara la comida.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> A lo mejor Vladimiro y sus servicios de inteligencia tienen razones para pensar lo contrario
> 
> The French armed forces are planning for high-intensity war | The Economist
> 
> "Hay otros indicios de que las fuerzas armadas francesas están en medio de una transformación generacional. En enero, el Estado Mayor creó discretamente diez grupos de trabajo para examinar la *preparación del país para una guerra de alta intensidad*. Los generales franceses consideran que tienen una década más o menos para prepararse. Los grupos abarcan todo, desde la escasez de municiones hasta la resistencia de la sociedad, pasando por si los ciudadanos están "*preparados para aceptar el nivel de bajas que nunca hemos visto desde la segunda guerra mundial", dice uno de los participantes*."



No sé si contarán con 10 años para prepararse.


----------



## alas97 (8 Feb 2022)

rusia tiene dos armas secretas, gerard depardiu y steve segal. entre estos dos se han comido la reserva estrategica del ejercito ruso y chino en conjunto. 

simplemente esta visitando a macrón para que este apoquine con la factura del gordo frances.







Y con el bidet igual,






De eso viene todo el conflicto, no le deis más vuelta.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Feb 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Qué es eso que está detrás de Maricrón? Parece un travelo.



he pensado justo lo mismo, ¿qué es ello?


----------



## Nefersen (9 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Rusia le dura unas horas a EEUU



Lo mismo pensaron Hitler y antes, Napoleón.


----------



## racional (9 Feb 2022)

Aquí quieren hacer guerra si o si. Hay que salirse de la OTAN o Rusia nos envia un misil nuclear.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Feb 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> A lo mejor Vladimiro y sus servicios de inteligencia tienen razones para pensar lo contrario
> 
> The French armed forces are planning for high-intensity war | The Economist
> 
> "Hay otros indicios de que las fuerzas armadas francesas están en medio de una transformación generacional. En enero, el Estado Mayor creó discretamente diez grupos de trabajo para examinar la *preparación del país para una guerra de alta intensidad*. Los generales franceses consideran que tienen una década más o menos para prepararse. Los grupos abarcan todo, desde la escasez de municiones hasta la resistencia de la sociedad, pasando por si los ciudadanos están "*preparados para aceptar el nivel de bajas que nunca hemos visto desde la segunda guerra mundial", dice uno de los participantes*."



Haría mejor en preparar al ejército para una lucha de guerrilla civil urbana, que es lo que va a sufrir en pocos años.


----------



## Abstenuto (9 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No sé si contarán con 10 años para prepararse.



Va a ser que no. Lo que tengo claro es que el enemigo de esa hipotética guerra de alta intensidad que ocasionaría un alto número de víctimas debe ser, aunque no lo hagan explícito, o Rusia o China (o proxies armados hasta los dientes y provistos de inteligencia militar por estos países)


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Feb 2022)

racional dijo:


> Aquí quieren hacer guerra si o si. Hay que salirse de la OTAN o Rusia nos envia un misil nuclear.



No sé si habrá tiempo para eso.


----------



## explorador (10 Feb 2022)

Un alto funcionario ruso hoy dijo que Putin había desmentido a Macron, “ciertos temas de los que dice haber hablado conmigo, no es cierto, no es él quien toma las decisiones en la OTAN”, refiriéndose a Biden


La única fuente que veo en español 



Más que habla de lo mismo


----------



## explorador (10 Feb 2022)

Y a pasar frío y muy caro, ya lo anuncia el vendedor


----------



## Azote87 (10 Feb 2022)

Ambos tienen el mismo dueño


Solo es teatro


----------

